# Season Starting??



## jaythepirate (Apr 3, 2016)

I Live in Frankfort Indiana, I am going out today the3rd to check the Frankfort And Lafayette areas. if you find anything From Turkey Run all the way north to Kokomo Frankfort Lafayette pls post in here with newspaper date and time in photo, 

Good Luck and have fun~!!!!!!!!


----------

